# Online boot buying advice



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

1. Go to travelocity
2. Say hello to the Roaming Gnome
3. Book trip to whatever Colorado destination you might like
4. Wait till appropriate time for trip. 
5. Go on trip and arrive in CO (Sure there's a few steps I'm missing here)
6. Upon check-in to whatever beautiful snow covered town you are at be sure to ask the concierge to recommend a good local shop to get snowboard boots. 
7. Go to said shop and try on a few, listen to the sales person, give them feedback, have an open dialog, and then...
8. Purchase the boots in person 
9. Be happy 
10. Masturbate
11. Snowboard.


----------



## kennethboyd (May 7, 2014)

Forgot to mention I'd like to have everything before I go out there so I don't have to spend the first day hunting around for gear and paying small town co ski shop during the busy season prices. I know a dedicated ski shop is ideal but just not practical for me.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I will say this and say this once and how you take it in is all on you. Your boots are the single most important piece of equipment you will ever own in snowboarding. A bad binding might suck for a day or two but it won't ruin your vacation. A bad board it's the same thing, but you can still ride it. You can ride a combo of both that suck. BUT boots are the one piece of equipment you don't EVER FUCK WITH. Go to a shop and say who gives a fuck about price, taxes, or time. This is the one piece of equipment that is an investment to your future happiness. Do it right and you'll be stoked, do it wrong like buying from the Internet and you will hate your life.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I will say this and say this once and how you take it in is all on you. Your boots are the single most important piece of equipment you will ever own in snowboarding. A bad binding might suck for a day or two but it won't ruin your vacation. A bad board it's the same thing, but you can still ride it. You can ride a combo of both that suck. BUT boots are the one piece of equipment you don't EVER FUCK WITH. Go to a shop and say who gives a fuck about price, taxes, or time. This is the one piece of equipment that is an investment to your future happiness. Do it right and you'll be stoked, do it wrong like buying from the Internet and you will hate your life.


ALL HAIL BA! :bowdown: cannot stress this enough. i just laugh at all the dickheads that come in to the shop i work at with the line "i bought these online and they dont fit well...". plain and simple, you said it yourself, they dont fit. we dont fix that.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

The above advice here is hit or miss. The guys at the shop will most likely assume you're some gaper from New Orleans and not give two shits. You're probably better off going on Zappos and buying 10 pairs and return the ones that don't fit. Incase you don't know, Zappos does free returns.

EDIT: Make sure you order 9's and 10's as well as 11's in the boots you think you want... Trust me...


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

booron said:


> The above advice here is hit or miss. The guys at the shop will most likely assume you're some gaper from New Orleans and not give two shits. You're probably better off going on Zappos and buying 10 pairs and return the ones that don't fit. Incase you don't know, Zappos does free returns.
> 
> EDIT: Make sure you order 9's and 10's as well as 11's in the boots you think you want... Trust me...


I've got to agree with BA's advice. Note, BA said to ask the Concierge the address of a good shop to make the purchase at.

BTW, I know some hipsters who know it all and did what you suggested. One of them purchased a K2 Dual BOA boot and talked how great it felt, saying things like "They are so much better than his Ski boots." Two hours after wearing them, he was crying about how much his feet hurt while standing in line for the lift.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

The couple of hours that you'll spend tryin on boots will be worth every minute that's spent in them on the hill!!!!! 

Don't go on colour, don't go on brand!!!!!

Just know what "Flex" and "Fit" you're after!!!!!

Do ya lay on a mattress before ya buy it, do ya at least sit in a car before ya drive off with it, do ya walk through a house before ya go and get a mortgage?????

Boots are just one of these things that's best done right the first time!!!!!


----------



## kennethboyd (May 7, 2014)

How important is it that the boots be matched to the bindings? Maybe I should just get a board and bindings and get boots at a shop.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

booron said:


> The above advice here is hit or miss. The guys at the shop will most likely assume you're some gaper from New Orleans and not give two shits. You're probably better off going on Zappos and buying 10 pairs and return the ones that don't fit. Incase you don't know, Zappos does free returns.
> 
> EDIT: Make sure you order 9's and 10's as well as 11's in the boots you think you want... Trust me...



What if he's a half size?????

Does the site tell you if they're wide/narrow, what flex pattern?????


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

kennethboyd said:


> How important is it that the boots be matched to the bindings? Maybe I should just get a board and bindings and get boots at a shop.


Yet another consideration if you're on the boarder line sizing with bindings!!!!!

Some boots like Burton use a smaller shell than say Nike or Vans, so it definitely plays a part!!!!!

But I'd get my boots first, then I'd build my bindings/board around that!!!!!

If you purchase all from the same dealer, surely you can haggle a bargain?????


----------



## kennethboyd (May 7, 2014)

I just thought of this, I'll be going to Oregon this summer, maybe I'll wait and get my boots in Portland. When does 2015 gear usually come out?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

kennethboyd said:


> I just thought of this, I'll be going to Oregon this summer, maybe I'll wait and get my boots in Portland. When does 2015 gear usually come out?


Sorry mate, can't help ya with that one cause I'm from down under!!!!!

And while we get a heap of 2015 gear landin in our stores here, you'd wanna neck yaself once ya saw the prices that we have to pay!!!!! :blink:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Pay the extra money for boots at a good boot fitter or pay for it in pain. 

If you are going to buy online, make sure you buy a few different pairs in different sizes and even then you may not get the correct fit on the boot.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

booron said:


> The above advice here is hit or miss. The guys at the shop will most likely assume you're some gaper from New Orleans and not give two shits. You're probably better off going on Zappos and buying 10 pairs and return the ones that don't fit. Incase you don't know, Zappos does free returns.
> 
> EDIT: Make sure you order 9's and 10's as well as 11's in the boots you think you want... Trust me...


Seriously just shut the fuck up. YOU are part of the problem. Seriously don't EVER give boot advice. 

To the OP if you're going to Portland there's some great shops down there. Swing in and talk to them, you don't necessarily need current year boots as much doesn't change but colorways for next year. Swoop some last years at half off or more and poof problem solved.


----------



## kennethboyd (May 7, 2014)

I'm having a hard time finding size variety in 2014 gear. Maybe this is more of a problem online than in store. Do you know any specific shops that are good? I'll ask in the regional forum which shop to go to as well.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

kennethboyd said:


> How important is it that the boots be matched to the bindings? Maybe I should just get a board and bindings and get boots at a shop.


I think that's what BA was getting at... :icon_scratch:

You really need to try boots on to find the right ones, that might be 5 pairs, it might be 50. Ordering 10 online and picking the best fitting ones might still be worse than the pair you'll find in a shop.

FWIW, my wife used to have mid-grade Burton boots that just didn't fit her quite right. She went to a good shop in Calgary, and tried on a bunch of boots with the owners help. She ended up in a lower end pair of Nitros and she loves them! Rides steep and deep with softer boots!!!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

poutanen said:


> I think that's what BA was getting at... :icon_scratch:
> 
> You really need to try boots on to find the right ones, that might be 5 pairs, it might be 50. Ordering 10 online and picking the best fitting ones might still be worse than the pair you'll find in a shop.
> 
> FWIW, my wife used to have mid-grade Burton boots that just didn't fit her quite right. She went to a good shop in Calgary, and tried on a bunch of boots with the owners help. She ended up in a lower end pair of Nitros and she loves them! Rides steep and deep with softer boots!!!


:thumbsup:
don't assume you're going to pay more just by buying them in person. You pay for tech and advertising, not fit. Fit is more important.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

Whoa! Sorry to offend anyone! I guess I should have have included that I've US14+ feet. I've got to buy online unless I want the one pair of Moto's the shop carries... I guess I thought it would be reasonable advice for someone who lives nowhere near a shop... Advice retracted!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Take it from someone who has had major shoe, boot, fit problems all my life!! ALL of BA's advice is absolutely on point!!!


You cannot even count on the same fit when buying the _same_ model boot, from the *same* company after a year or two. My 2013, second pair of 32 ST Boa's did not fit or feel as good as my 1st, 2010/11 pair. I had to do some major work with a fitter on them to get them right. They are Ok now. But just OK! (Seems they changed the liner somewhat. Softer and less dense.)

...btw, I bought them cheap online figuring they would be the same as the first pair. Lesson learned. :blink:


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm not choosing sides between "tell you how it is" and "hipsters", so I will throw in my two cents or whatever you yanks say... If you go to Portland and find some big old snow retail store, spend some time trying boots on and finding what is right for you. Take some snowboarding socks with you and remember they should feel tight (not toe crushing) you aren't buying slippers. Find your perfect pair, look at the price, do some net research on your smartphone, if there is the huge price difference then show it to the guy and store and see what he can do, bearing in mind you get them right there and then and they hopefully have been assisting you and giving you educated advice (if they haven't don't feel guilty about walking out and ordering the exact same pair on-line).

Ideally you will find a nice little independent store with assistance from advice on here or locals. They will be very attentive and often better informed as they often start these stores because they are passionate about the sport and their individual livelihood depends on it. You will end up with a great pair of fitting boots along with a better understanding of what suits your riding style, setup and why. You will pay a bit more but can leave happy in the knowledge you have a good pair of boots and the extra money has gone into somebody's back pocket who is passionate about what they sell and has helped educate you on your snowboarding journey. :yahoo:


----------



## kennethboyd (May 7, 2014)

Thanks Sam, I hope to find a "local" store where someone that knows what he's talking about can help me. I definitely don't mind paying more for that. But if I can't find anything like that I'll just take your advice on the box store.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

listen to BA, definitely get them when you get to CO. Everyone's feet and style are different. I was in your shoes a few weeks ago, i have big flat feet, and i absolutely need to be able to wiggle my toes or ill get a foot cramp. Wore Nike shoes my whole life... love them... a few years ago i saw Nike is making snowboard boots now, said my next pair of boots will be nike. Went downtown to the shop... tried on every Nike boot... didn't fit right not enough room up front... and to loose at the ankle. So i picked up a pair of burton rulers, and tried them on... perfect fit... wound up paying a lot less for the rulers, than i would have the Nikes as well. Bottom line is know what your feet need, go to a shop and accommodate your feet accordingly. i know a lot of guys say there is a strict guideline to boot fitting, and to a sense there is... but know what your feet want and need to be comfortable.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

BA all the way:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Also, since you don't ride much...both the boots and your feet will need some break-in/adjusting time. So even though you spent big ass money, took a lot of time and went to the best boot fitter...yo puppies are going to bark abit the first few days in their new home.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

Take B.A.'s advice and wait till you get out to CO to buy. Book your flight so you get in as early as possible and then you can spend that day trying on boots. 

Just be happy you don't have size 14 like me. I was planning to buy new boots when I was out in CO the last week in March and I called every store in Vail/BC/Avon and no one had anything in my size that late in the season. I'm tempted to buy online but will wait till my Mid-December trip this next season and hope someone has some in my size this time. I will probably start calling shops around Dec 1 just to make sure though, lol.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

BarrettDSP said:


> Just be happy you don't have size 14 like me. I was planning to buy new boots when I was out in CO the last week in March and I called every store in Vail/BC/Avon and no one had anything in my size that late in the season. I'm tempted to buy online but will wait till my Mid-December trip this next season and hope someone has some in my size this time. I will probably start calling shops around Dec 1 just to make sure though, lol.


WHATEVER YOU DO DO NOT BUY BOOTS ONLINE!!!! I learned this the hard way. I have size 14+ feet. I used to buy like 10 pairs from Zappos and utilized their free two way shipping. Then I posted on this thread, read the feedback, and saw the light. Now I just add an extra day to my vacation so I can try on the one pair of 14's in town. They are always super roomy and sloppy, and super soft...in a good way: when I'm not riding I can also shovel my driveway in them. Don't make the same mistake I did, man. Burn a Vay-Kay day, you might have to pay for it, but it's soooo worth it.... Just to be clear, early in season all the CO shops stock A SHIT-LOAD of sized 14 boots so don't worry about that!!

Good luck man!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## kennethboyd (May 7, 2014)

Well thanks for the advice, I ended up not liking the thirty-twos I was looking at online and got some Nike zoom kaijus instead for 30% off. I went to gorge performance in Portland and they really helped me out finding some boots I like and fit well.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

How I got my boots  measured my feet lenght with a ruler, looked at my trainers size and decided that I have 275 mm 9.5 US size feet. Snowboard boots I could afford at the time was Salomon Faction, but size 9.5 was sold out so I ordered size 10. It was ok at first, but packed out and was to big, less control and confidence, but no pain. Sold them after season and got Northwave Decade SL's size 9.5 and they fit my. Comfortable, good control, no pain or fatique even in big mountains with 3000+ ft vertical. Ofcourse, did some research on forums about boot manufacturers, who runs wide, who runs true size etc. *But this is just me and my perfect feet, never had any issues with them*. Millions ordered online and had to return or had some awfull days on hill.


edit. I bought onlne with confidence because it was a bg time sale and I was sure, that I will get my money back by reselling them. Ordered a Salomon faction for a friend, wrong size, sold for 15% more  got him Nitro Team TLS for the same price Salomons were sold.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

In many countries you are more protected buying online than in an actual shop. You can send back your new boots after trying them on and get another pair only losing on postage.

But people should get the pros to help them with sizing if they don't know how to do it themselves.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Don't buy your boots online unless you know exactly what you want.

There's no need to go through all the haste/risk/uncertainty unless you're going somehwere completely off the map... like heli-boarding in Patagonia or some crazy thing like that

A couple of hours on your first day will go a long way in ensuring you have a good remainder of the trip.

So yeah... what BA + many others said. It should be obvious... but i guess some people need this sort of advice.....


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

kennethboyd said:


> Well thanks for the advice, I ended up not liking the thirty-twos I was looking at online and got some Nike zoom kaijus instead for 30% off. I went to gorge performance in Portland and they really helped me out finding some boots I like and fit well.


Good shit, Kenny!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aplanis (Jul 21, 2014)

booron said:


> Whoa! Sorry to offend anyone! I guess I should have have included that I've US14+ feet. I've got to buy online unless I want the one pair of Moto's the shop carries... I guess I thought it would be reasonable advice for someone who lives nowhere near a shop... Advice retracted!



Damn.... 14+????


----------



## lonestarrider (Jan 17, 2010)

kennethboyd said:


> I live in New Orleans and neither of our non-big-box sports stores sell any sort of snow gear. I go to Colorado a week or more every year and am getting my own complete setup. I'm starting with boots as per the recommendations from this forum and wanted to know if anyone had advice for getting boots online? My ride style is more all mountain and park so I'm thinking something soft to medium. I'm size 11.5 or so.


If you can make it to Houston. Kingpinz has some of the best boot fitters in the region!


----------



## kennethboyd (May 7, 2014)

lonestarrider said:


> If you can make it to Houston. Kingpinz has some of the best boot fitters in the region!


Thanks. I'll check it out if I'm ever there. I got boots in Portland already though.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree with everyone who said not to buy online. I bought a pair of well reviewed boots online years ago. They seemed comfortable when i received them but when actually riding in them they needed to be extremely tight to keep my heal down. One time i was literally crying and felt like i was going to pass out while standing in a lift line after taking a run. I spent lots of time every day that i rode in them trying to get them adjusted. On of my buddies insisted that i just needed to break them in. Last year i got some new boots at a local shop. Talked to the guys, tried out a few pair, found some i liked. They were like heaven on the first day out.


----------

